# Oil change



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Hey TFO this is coming to you live from my oil changing place. Well it was supposed to be an oil change but has since turned into a 15,000 mile full service check up thingy. So annoying!!

I am bored and I am trying not to look up because every time I do this man that smell's like bacon keeps asking me weird questions. I wouldn't mind usually except I am on a diet and starving and he is making me hungry which in turn makes me antisocial. 

So what's up?? Talk to me, tell me ANYTHING!!!! Please.


----------



## coreyc (May 13, 2011)

Hi Erin now I'm hungry for bacon thank's alot bacon burgers tonight I guess


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Right!!! It's contagious! I am rationalizing right now.. Thinking if I was doing Atkins I could have all the bacon I wanted but NO I am counting calories. I just have the last 10 pounds of baby weight to lose I am sooooooo close!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

Had my oil change/service thingy yesturday! No bacon smelling folks! LOL.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Lucky, I think he has a sandwich in his pocket or something. I am almost ready to fight him for it. 

The news is on and I hate the news. Bin Laden had 3 wives and they are being hostile, duh!


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

Eat a pound of carrots a day and an apple before each meal. It will keep you from getting hungry. Two things I hate is getting my car serviced and the smell of bacon LOL


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

Eat a pound of carrots a day and an apple before each meal. It will keep you from getting hungry. Two things I hate is getting my car serviced and the smell of bacon LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

Wow, a pound of carrots! It seems like a lot but I will try it!

I think Mr. Bacon has a foot thing. He asked me what kind of flip flops I am wearing and where I get my toes done!!! Kinda personal asking where someone gets their pedicure.. Right? I just started wildly lying about how I am not from around here blah blah. I hope we are not on the same oil change schedule.... I never think of these things until it's too late!!


----------



## harris (May 13, 2011)

This might possibly be the funniest thread ever on here! Yer killin me!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

I am outa here TFO. I am leaving bacon eater and his unhealthy breakfast choice in my dust. See ya and thanks


----------



## coreyc (May 13, 2011)

So where do you get your toes done LOL  Maybe that was his pick up line weird one I must say.


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2011)

If carrots tasted like bacon, I'd eat more than just one pound a day!!! Apples too.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2011)

ahahhaha, Hello!
Well If this Makes You feel Any Better I Have To Replace
Two Motor Mounts On My Honda, The Dealer Ship Wanted 1500 Dollars For Service and Parts!
My Friend Knows How To Do It So He Is Gunna Help Me Out


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

coreyc said:


> So where do you get your toes done LOL  Maybe that was his pick up line weird one I must say.



I was with my baby and I wear a wedding ring. It is in mid-morning and I am getting my van servicedâ€¦ meaning.. lots of kids, no job. If it was a pick up line he must be a masochist to want to take all that on!!!


----------



## coreyc (May 13, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > So where do you get your toes done LOL  Maybe that was his pick up line weird one I must say.
> ...



Well you said he smelled like bacon asking weird questions about your flip flopes you never know


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Well you said he smelled like bacon asking weird questions about your flip flopes you never know


Too true Corey!

Jacob, I do not speak that car language! You are very lucky to know how to do all of that! Rob say's they see me coming from a mile away. I am always getting talked into getting stuff done that Rob cannot believe. Now I know better and I alway's say "just let me text my husband and see what he say's" and if they back track I know it is not as necessary or emergeant as they say it is.


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

I always have to call my husband from the repair shop, or I will end up getting everything done. I think that is the part I hate most.
Bacon man sounds like a real nut, asking about a womans toes is way out of line. When wierd men talk to me I always find a way to bring up my husband. As I get older it seems like it is ONLY wierd men that try to talk to me in public places sigh......or REALLY old men double sigh.....


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

I always have to call my husband from the repair shop, or I will end up getting everything done. I think that is the part I hate most.
Bacon man sounds like a real nut, asking about a womans toes is way out of line. When wierd men talk to me I always find a way to bring up my husband. As I get older it seems like it is ONLY wierd men that try to talk to me in public places sigh......or REALLY old men double sigh.....


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2011)

Hahahahaha! "Bacon Man". Ah you guys are cracking me up...

I never did understand the foot thing. Feet don't do anything for me...


----------



## Nay (May 13, 2011)

I knew there was a kink in Tom's armor!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

Nay said:


> I knew there was a kink in Tom's armor!!!


That would be considered a crack, just kidd'n, lol....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 13, 2011)

I definitely do not understand the foot thing. Maybe bacon man had some shiny red polish on his toes under his sneakers, who knows.


----------

